# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Lecteur d'un lment dans un vecteur

## philouxy

Bonjour  tous,

Je reviens sur de la programmation VHDL pour un problme de vecteur. 

J'aimerai pouvoir lire un lment d'un vecteur. Je m'explique : j'ai vecteur de 68 cases, et j'aimerai  chaque coup de clock pouvoir lire un autre lment ; pour faire simple j'aimerai lire tout mon vecteur mais bit  bit.

voici le dbut de ma rflexion :


```

```

Remarque : j'aimerai aussi viter d'utiliser des variables de type "integer"  cause de la synthtisation.

voici le code complet de mon process : 



```

```

je vous met encore l'erreur qui m'est affich  la compilation : 


Je vous remercie dj de m'avoir lu, et aussi pour toutes vos suggestions, exemples, docs, etc...

Au plaisir de vous relire. 

Amicalement Philou

----------

